# Fellow Fidelco Friends?



## KodyK (Mar 30, 2013)

Hi all,

This might be a long shot, but I thought I would ask.

Are there any other Fidelco guide dog handlers or puppy raisers on this board? I love getting to know others associated with Fidelco and their great shepherds, so I thought I'd ask here.

Thanks!
Kody


----------

